# marcum camera



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm looking into a marcum vs360 underwater camera. Anyone have any thoughts on these?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I have researched these cameras more in the past month than I did for my 50 inch plasma....the componets are mostly the same...with the marcum you are paying for the picture clarity...it does the same as an aqua view But the battery is an ice battery so it is for cold weather and will last longer....ya the picture is better..but is it worth 800 ??? I gues it is up to how much money you want to spend....They are like cars....you pay for a benz to get you from a-b or you buy a piece of **** to get you from a-b....as long as you get to b


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw a 360 at Dicks for $299 ? Maybe it was a different model or something ? Said it had a rotation button, so I don't know if the camera rotates inside the housing or what.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, glad to hear your looking for a camera. I know the grandson will love it !


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This may open a can of worms...But here goes...A camera to me is a pain in the butt...Extra weight to be dragging out on the ice...I HAD a friend that had one and he spent more time playing with it than he did fishing. but he got to say I have a camera..Woopie Do....JIM....CL....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will probably loose it to the boy. I don't mind the extra weight. The boy pulls the shanty and I pull the sled with the gear. Should be fun around docks in the summer also. Only time it will be a pain is when I'm alone. Those days I won't take it, yea right.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got the vs380. The picture is much better than my aquavu scout. The lakes i've had it on so far, the water was cloudy and i could only see a couple feet. I have the remote to turn my camera and it works well too. The camera isn't my primary tool but it has a place in my arsenal when i fish shallow clear, weedy lakes. I enjoy seeing the fish and structure with it.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a vs625 and love it. When I bought it the panner came free with it. All you have to do is put the cable on the planner to the depth you want and you can turn 360 with the push of a button. As far as extra weight its not much more so I dont see it as a problem. It does take sometime to set up but when you do its great to see whats down there, and to be able to see what is looking at your lure. I would say if you want one get one you wont be disappointed.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Quac...I am heading to bass pro in toledo soon...I will be looking at the aqua 700 and the aqua sp 80....They also carry the marcums...I want to see in person..what the difference is?? But I also want that extra 30 feet of line for the hogs out of geneva siting in 70 feet of water!!! If your on a budget..go to harbor frieght tools...129.00 for a 5 inch 65 foot cable length camera..it is yellow..but hey...you can get a 20% off coupon and it could be a start???
Hope this helps....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks I found the marcum at Sportsman guide for $249 online. If you go the Bass Pro make sure you go on to Cabelas to check prices. Bass Pro was almost a dollar higher on Swedish pimples.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> This may open a can of worms...But here goes...A camera to me is a pain in the butt...Extra weight to be dragging out on the ice...I HAD a friend that had one and he spent more time playing with it than he did fishing. but he got to say I have a camera..Woopie Do....JIM....CL....


That is the problem with them. I have an Aqua Vu and a remote tripod as well. It works good once it it set up- but it is a pain. The problem is that you spend more time watching the screen then the rod. And the baits that are not being watched tend to get the hits.

Even if you are watching your bait and the see the hit you still have to pay attention to your rod

However they are a ton of fun on the correct day


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

just called Bass Pro...they will price match that aqua for me from cabelas..it is on sale for 339.00 and bass pro has it for 399.00 I think the marcum has a better screen..it is LCD...all the others are tube??? I am not positive but I think that is why the marcum is a bit more...Quack...when you getting it? I am hopeing to have mine by wingfoot date...would love to compare picture's to see what the diff. is?? I did see that marcum for under 400... but it only had 50 feet of line?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about making the order in the next couple of days. Still waiting for more info about wingfoot. I know they are talking about a later start but not sure of the end time. it should only take me a year to figure it out. should be fun for the grandsons if nothing else. last weekend i was marking fish and bait fish and would really like to know if what i was seeing was true. my graph finder takes my eyes off the rod tip anyway. i love new gadgets.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

sady if i don't go to wingfoot i only live in marysville so you can check it out anytime.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quakepot, that is a really good price , $249. Jump on it


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

That is an awesome price...I am worried about the LCD screen...will it slow or freeze cause it is liquid crystal?? I am going after that aqua 700 bass pro will price match and I have a coupon code for free shipping AND I have 180 dollars in gift cards...IT IS ON...I mean I can still can fish like a pro with out it......but I would like to see how cool it is.. (ya right)


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

sady dog said:


> That is an awesome price...I am worried about the LCD screen...will it slow or freeze cause it is liquid crystal?? I am going after that aqua 700 bass pro will price match and I have a coupon code for free shipping AND I have 180 dollars in gift cards...IT IS ON...I mean I can still can fish like a pro with out it......but I would like to see how cool it is.. (ya right)



It wont freeze, its heated off the battery You have to disconnect the battery if you store it or dont use it for awhile because it will drain the battery


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Well I took the plunge and ordered the vs380 nature vision. $299 with panner and free shipping. Now I wait


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just another reason to buy one. Year round use


----------



## kimber529 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have bought the marcum vs380 for my son for christmas and I also did months of research on this and viewed actural videos of peoples posting on youtube to see how the picture clarity of the camera would be and read many reviews and it was the best for what I could afford. Cabelas has it for 279.99 and it comes with a bonus feature that lets you hook the camera to rotate the camera 360 degrees. If you buy it in the store till 1/15/2012 you get 20% off but I am 2hours away from the actual store and I went online and did an online chat with custumer support and was able to get them to honor the instore sale ad and was able to get it for 229.57 and have to say my son LOVES it!!!!! Hope this information helps and everyone happy new years and great fishing!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info, even tho this thread is a year old.


----------

